
Former Facebook insider on why it felt like a religious cult - julsimon
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/former-facebook-insider-why-felt-000000995.html
======
smt88
tl;dr "A more open and connected world. Done is better than perfect, Get in
over your head. Move fast and break things." were the mantra of the cult.
Nothing particularly new or damning here.

